# Gnats NyGuardIGR



## bwright (Sep 6, 2018)

We have a huge problem with gnats. Just like giant clouds of them. It is common in the neighborhood. No real standing water, not near a pond or creek.

Has anyone used NyGuard before with good results?

https://www.domyown.com/nyguard-igr-p-423.html

I have used Biffen, and it keeps ants, fleas etc away, but does not seem to bother the gnats at all.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't have a gnat problem but when I am targeting mosquitoes I will be sure to spray any shrubs or bushes with Bifen XTS. Maybe that keeps the gnats away?


----------



## DFW St Aug (10 mo ago)

@bwright are you also spraying plants, trees and vertical surfaces?

I think NyGuard is intended to be paired with another products since it is just growth regulator.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I do spray plants and trees with the Bifen monthly from March through October. I also do quarterly apps of Imidacloprid but I keep that on the ground since it is very bad for beneficial pollinators. I've never used NyGuard IGR so sorry about digressing from your original post. I think if you get on a routine schedule of treatment you should be able to control the gnats with a product that will have broader coverage. Bifen XTS takes care of any ants, webworms, mole crickets, and mosquitos for me. No-See-Ums can get pretty bad here but I haven't had an issue in my backyard. I don't know if I am just lucky or if the Bifen controls them.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

bwright said:


> We have a huge problem with gnats.


Mixing in Stryker will help knock them down if the population is out of control. 
https://www.domyown.com/stryker-multiuse-insecticide-p-11234.html


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

Any body had any luck with controling No-See-Ums?


----------



## MGC (Jun 4, 2017)

ENC_Lawn said:


> Any body had any luck with controling No-See-Ums?


ive had good luck so far with this set-up ........ no - see - ums ... Too funny


----------



## ENC_Lawn (Sep 9, 2018)

MGC said:


> ENC_Lawn said:
> 
> 
> > Any body had any luck with controling No-See-Ums?
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## GCoco (Jun 4, 2021)

I use a backpack fogger to control mosquitos. I spray March through November every month with 2 applications in March. I use 1oz/gallon bifenthrin (Talastar P) with 3ml/gallon of Nygard IGR.

Very few mosquitos. I apply to trees, bushes and grass 100 feet around the house, I assume gnats would need the same treatment.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

bwright said:


> We have a huge problem with gnats...


Moved to the Pest Control subforum.


----------



## BentleyCooper (Jun 15, 2020)

big problem here with gnats as well as probably no-see-ums and skeeters. big pond right in our backyard. I've never sprayed to try and control any of this so this year will be a first for me. I've got to do something so we can enjoy the outdoors in the summer.


----------

